# Vulcathene لصرف المعامل



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

معظم المشاريع حيث اقيم تتبع لوزارتي الصحة والتعليم العالي
ومعظم المشاريع من مستشفيات وكليات بها معامل

ادناه مواسير مادة تخص صرف المعامل

http://www.durapipe.co.uk/PDF/4/Vulcathene technical brochure (Feb 10).pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

كيف نحسب حجم خزان التعادل
من زيرن
http://content.zurn.com/web_documents/pdfs/GeneralProductInfo.pdf


----------



## تامر النجار (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

cpvc
وحسابات حجم الخزان ايضا
http://www.spearsmfg.com/listings_approvals/LW-4-1010_1010_web.pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

تامر النجار قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا تامر


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

ABS

http://www.durapipe.co.uk/PDF/1/ABS%20technical%20(March%202010).pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

CPVC&HDPE

http://pdf.barnesindustrial.com/Spears_LabWasteTanks_Catalog.pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2012)

ORION
http://www.orionfittings.com/docs/tanks/orion-sinks-tanks-monitors.pdf


----------



## zizo_mam (1 مايو 2012)

مشكور جزيلا مهندس بدري


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مايو 2012)

ماشاء الله ماسورة مراجع و إنكسرت​


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> ORION
> http://www.orionfittings.com/docs/tanks/orion-sinks-tanks-monitors.pdf


لفت نظرى اليوم و لحظة كتابة هذا الرد تعادل كلاً منا بـ 3000 مشاركة فى الملتقى
و لكن انت تكسب لانك مشترك من 2010 فى حين إشتراكى بالملتقى من 2008
و عقبال الـ 1000,000 مشاركة كلها إبتغاء مرضات الله عز وجل​


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2013)

شكرا للشباب
شكرا محمد
محمد نعم العدد واحد
لكن هنالك فرق
ايش جاب لجاب


----------



## eyadinuae (26 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله ماسورة مراجع و إنكسرت​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنسبة لمواسير upvc هل تستخدم لصرف المعامل
ارجو الافادة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> لفت نظرى اليوم و لحظة كتابة هذا الرد تعادل كلاً منا بـ 3000 مشاركة فى الملتقى
> و لكن انت تكسب لانك مشترك من 2010 فى حين إشتراكى بالملتقى من 2008
> و عقبال الـ 1000,000 مشاركة كلها إبتغاء مرضات الله عز وجل​


في كلاكما الخير و نعمة العطاء
رزقنا الله بكما كنزين من العطاء والمحبة و الخلق العظيم 
و أسأل الله لكما و لي و للمسلمين الجنة


----------

